# Mark Halprin Calls Obama A Dick On Air



## PoliticalChic (Jun 30, 2011)

1. (NEW YORK) -- MSNBC has suspended Mark Halperin from his role as a political analyst for the network after the Time magazine editor *referred to President Obama as kind of a d--k Thursday on live television.*

Discussing the presidents testy Wednesday morning White House press conference and Obama's approach to the deadlocked bipartisan talks on deficit reduction, Halperin asked Morning Joe hosts Joe Scarborough and Mika Brzezinski whether the show was being broadcast on delay.

Do we have the seven-second delay today? Halperin asked, referring to the technique employed by many live broadcasts that allows control room operators to censor material before it goes to air. I want to characterize how I thought the president behaved.

Then, assured by each of the shows hosts and control room that yes  in fact, the show was being broadcast on delay, Halperin said of the president, I thought he was kind of a d--k yesterday.
KBOI News/Talk 670 - Boise, Idaho


2. One should be very clear as to on which side of the political divide Halperin resides...

"In October 2004 the Drudge Report published a memo Halperin sent to ABC News staff about coverage of the U.S. presidential election directing them* not to "reflexively and artificially hold both sides 'equally' accountable" *and that both John Kerry and George W. Bush used "distortion" in their campaign, but that Kerry's distortions were not "central to his efforts to win."[3] Halperin was criticized by conservatives who used the memo to reinforce long-standing complaints of media bias.
Mark Halperin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

3. Something that *the president said this week struck me  he said its not as cool to be an Obama supporter as it was in 2008.*  I think hes right. I think its not as cool to be an Obama supporter now. How do you get cool back into this?
Crowley pointed out that *support for the president among independents has declined *from 52 percent in the 2008 election to 42 percent today, and that even among staunch liberals, 89 percent of whom voted for Obama in 2008, support has dipped to 64 percent. 
Mona Charen: Smear reveals desperation - Spokesman.com - June 21, 2011


4. This week's Gallup and WSJ/NBC presidential polls may hearten Republicans, but not any particular GOP contender. These early campaign heat-checks show *Barack Obama losing by five points to a generic Republican candidate *but still outpacing any of the already-announced candidates by a comfortable margin. The likely meaning, as The Hill wrote today, suggests, again, that *Obama is vulnerable *due the jobless economic recovery and Republicans are hobbled by a lack of a enthusiasm for the current crop of contenders.
Generic Republican Beats Obama; Named Candidates Still Lose - Yahoo! News

5. From '08...
Sen. Barack Obama has a sizable lead over Sen. John McCain, polls show, but those numbers could be deceiving *if the "Bradley effect" comes into play.*

The Bradley effect is named after former Los Angeles Mayor Tom Bradley, an African-American who ran for California governor in 1982.

Exit polls showed Bradley leading by a wide margin, and the Democrat thought it would be an early election night.

But Bradley and the polls were wrong. He lost to Republican George Deukmejian.
Will Obama suffer from the 'Bradley effect'? - CNN


The hand-writing is on the wall....*Mene, Mene, Tekel u-Pharsin*
...couldn't be clearer.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 30, 2011)

Obama is beginning to piss a lot of the media off. 

Yesterday on MSNBC former Time mag journalist called Obama "a bit of a Dick"

This was in response to his audacious 45 min speech chewing out Congress for not doing what he should be doing.......working on the debt.


----------



## Robert (Jun 30, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. (NEW YORK) -- MSNBC has suspended Mark Halperin from his role as a political analyst for the network after the Time magazine editor *referred to President Obama as kind of a d--k Thursday on live television.*
> 
> Discussing the presidents testy Wednesday morning White House press conference and Obama's approach to the deadlocked bipartisan talks on deficit reduction, Halperin asked Morning Joe hosts Joe Scarborough and Mika Brzezinski whether the show was being broadcast on delay.
> 
> ...



I'm wondering if anyone really thinks the American people are not listening and watching what is being or not being said by the Administration. There are consequences to the rhetoric being used.


----------



## Mr. Peepers (Jun 30, 2011)

How exactly should *he* work on the debt.  That is congress' job, is it not?


----------



## uscitizen (Jun 30, 2011)

Well Obama is a dick, but a smart one.  and not wrong on that issue either.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jun 30, 2011)

I was hoping Comcast buying NBC would mean changes. NBC has lost so much credibilty in recent years. Their extremist Democrat Boot-Licking has gotten to be sickening. That "Thrill up my Leg" dude and that heinous Maddcow chick are incredibly annoying. They have their noses jammed so far up Democrat buttholes. Halperin is another well known Democratic hack,so this thing is pretty funny. I really do hope Comcast makes some big changes at NBC though. Maybe one day they will be watchable again? I guess we'll see.


----------



## kwc57 (Jun 30, 2011)

Mr. Peepers said:


> How exactly should *he* work on the debt.  That is congress' job, is it not?



It's called "leadership".


----------



## 1751Texan (Jun 30, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> *Well Obama is a dick,* but a smart one.  and not wrong on that issue either.



Just like the President...getting all up in congress' face...poppin' off.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jun 30, 2011)

They're both Dicks. Halperin is a well known Democrat Butt-Sniffer. So lets just say they're both Dicks and call it a day.


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 30, 2011)

Mr. Peepers said:


> How exactly should *he* work on the debt.  That is congress' job, is it not?



Well for one he can stop spending money out his asshole. Our money. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Dr.House (Jun 30, 2011)

Should we refer to him as "Dick 0bama" now?


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 30, 2011)

Being a dick would be a step up from piece of shit no?


----------



## kwc57 (Jun 30, 2011)

Dr.House said:


> Should we refer to him as "Dick 0bama" now?



Yes, but most radio hosts will make it a point to call him Dick "Hussein" Obama.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 30, 2011)

Dr.House said:


> Should we refer to him as "Dick 0bama" now?


I just call him a warmongering "Dick Tater" now!


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jun 30, 2011)

LibocalypseNow said:


> I was hoping Comcast buying NBC would mean changes. NBC has lost so much credibilty in recent years.


Yeah....right....._credibility_, like....



> ....*FAUX Noise**.*


----------



## Dr.House (Jun 30, 2011)

kwc57 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Should we refer to him as "Dick 0bama" now?
> ...



I don't listen to radio hosts...


Maybe "Richard 0bama"...  That makes Dick implied...


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jun 30, 2011)

I just hope Comcast cleans up that awful mess at NBC. Not sure that will happen but i am hopeful. That "Thrill up my Leg" dude and that Maddcow chick really are incredibly annoying. Halperin is just another stupid Democrat Butt-Sniffer. So lets hope Comcast cleans things up over there. Who knows,maybe one day NBC will be watchable again?


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 30, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. (NEW YORK) -- MSNBC has suspended Mark Halperin from his role as a political analyst for the network after the Time magazine editor *referred to President Obama as kind of a d--k Thursday on live television.*
> 
> Discussing the presidents testy Wednesday morning White House press conference and Obama's approach to the deadlocked bipartisan talks on deficit reduction, Halperin asked Morning Joe hosts Joe Scarborough and Mika Brzezinski whether the show was being broadcast on delay.
> 
> ...



Halperin is the dick and he is definately a conservative Repub.


----------



## EdSchultzIsFat (Jun 30, 2011)

I was already calling President Butthead a Dick back in the summer of 2008 when I knew he was lying at all his campaign rallys, and acting like a DICK every time his teleprompter failed.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 30, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > 1. (NEW YORK) -- MSNBC has suspended Mark Halperin from his role as a political analyst for the network after the Time magazine editor *referred to President Obama as kind of a d--k Thursday on live television.*
> ...



I certainly hope that "he is definately a conservative Repub." is tongue in cheek...
...'else you have certainly embarrassed yourself.

Clarify?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 30, 2011)

Mr. Peepers said:


> How exactly should *he* work on the debt.  That is congress' job, is it not?



The only 'work' the GOP Congress has done is to state simply and unequivocally that they will not compromise.

That makes it perfectly appropriate for the president, for his part, to do what he did yesterday,

smack them around.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 30, 2011)

Robert said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > 1. (NEW YORK) -- MSNBC has suspended Mark Halperin from his role as a political analyst for the network after the Time magazine editor *referred to President Obama as kind of a d--k Thursday on live television.*
> ...



Speaking as one who supported Obama in '08 and has been disappointed, I must add that my disappointment was based on not speaking out as he did yesterday.  If one looks at polls with an open mind, one might see the disappointment I feel reflected in opinons of others who supported him in '08.  I suspect those numbers will change if the President continues to use firm language and to point out what has been obvious from the start.

Since the day President Obama was nominated the hue and cry from a loose coalition who did not support him has not stopped.  Every effort to govern has been opposed by the forces of No in the Republican Party, the idiot fringe of that party has attacked him personally and the conservative voices in the media have used the tools of  demagogues to defame Obama with half-truths, lies and inuenndos.

People are listening, the polls reflect the fear of a second recession, a double dip, or worse.  Men and women across America need jobs yet not one job bill has been debated in the House of Representatives.  The vast numbers of the unemployed know this, and they know who controls the House.  With callous disregard the Republican Party has focused on saving the very wealthy from taxaton and the people know that brother Koch spent $3.4 million on one photograph this week.  Such a purchase does not get by the men and women who are worried about feeding their kids.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 30, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > 1. (NEW YORK) -- MSNBC has suspended Mark Halperin from his role as a political analyst for the network after the Time magazine editor *referred to President Obama as kind of a d--k Thursday on live television.*
> ...



Halperin is just one more of tedious nothing-to-contribute regulars that Scarborough insists on putting on his show time after time.  It's inexplicable.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 30, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



I saw this happen this morning.  Mika and everyone were laughing their silly asses off.  I've grown tired of Scarborough, I don't even know why I had it on.


----------



## Dr.House (Jun 30, 2011)

Wry Catcher said:


> Speaking as one who supported Obama in '08 and has been disappointed, I must add that my disappointment was based on not speaking out as he did yesterday.  If one looks at polls with an open mind, one might see the disappointment I feel reflected in opinons of others who supported him in '08.  I suspect those numbers will change if the President continues to use firm language and to point out what has been obvious from the start.
> 
> Since the day President Obama was nominated the hue and cry from a loose coalition who did not support him has not stopped.  Every effort to govern has been opposed by the forces of No in the Republican Party, the idiot fringe of that party has attacked him personally and the conservative voices in the media have used the tools of  demagogues to defame Obama with half-truths, lies and inuenndos.
> 
> People are listening, the polls reflect the fear of a second recession, a double dip, or worse.  Men and women across America need jobs yet not one job bill has been debated in the House of Representatives.  The vast numbers of the unemployed know this, and they know who controls the House.  With callous disregard the Republican Party has focused on saving the very wealthy from taxaton and the people know that brother Koch spent $3.4 million on one photograph this week.  Such a purchase does not get by the men and women who are worried about feeding their kids.



Interesting how you want to ignore who controlled the HoR prior to January of this year...  I guess jobs bills were unimportant way back then...

That's the kind of bullshit thing that Richard 0bama want's you to keep peddling...  Thankfully, he has you loyalists to fluff him up...


----------



## blastoff (Jun 30, 2011)

Here's what I don't get about this flap.  Halperin specifically asked Scarborough if the seven-second delay was working and Joe assured him it was and then urged him to go ahead with whatever he wanted to say (later claiming he had only been joking with him).  So, Halperin lets loose with his dick comment about Barry, and the rest is now history.  But what was he thinking in the first place?  Why, once he thought the delay was working and his words wouldn't be aired, would he say what he said.  Had the delay worked only the folks in the studio and the control booth would have heard him. But the same would have been true had he waited until they went to a commercial break, those same folks would have been the only ones to hear him.  

Was it just that he wanted the viewers to know he'd had unkind words to say about how Barry came across at his news conference?  Oh, goodness, he said something that had to be beeped!  If it's not something like that, I don't get the whole episode.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jun 30, 2011)

So a moment of honesty gets you suspended?

Damn

Can you imagine if he was fully honest the whole time?

He'd couldn't get a job as the mailroom guy.


----------



## jillian (Jun 30, 2011)

Dr.House said:


> Interesting how you want to ignore who controlled the HoR prior to January of this year...  I guess jobs bills were unimportant way back then...
> 
> That's the kind of bullshit thing that Richard 0bama want's you to keep peddling...  Thankfully, he has you loyalists to fluff him up...



you know, that might actually be a compelling argument if, in fact, the repubs didn't filibuster pretty much every bill the dems brought to the floor. but that's the kind of thing that the right likes to forget.

and the president's name is barak. 

just helping.

and, for the record, i'm far from a "loyalist", it's just you guys have zip, zero, nada to offer and i'm bored of obama derangement syndrome


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 30, 2011)

Mr. Peepers said:


> How exactly should *he* work on the debt.  That is congress' job, is it not?



Number one: Produce a realistic budget proposal

Number two: Quit demonizing the GOP in public

Number three: Stop lecturing everyone. Offer constructive ideas, not criticisms. 

Number four: Take workable solutions to the American people, not smart-assed counterproductive finger-pointing  misrepresentations of the condition of the economy


----------



## rdean (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow, you guys hate the black guy.  He doesn't eat babies.  He didn't lie us into a war.  He didn't let Bin Laden go.  He's tried to get health care for millions of Americans.

But man, the hate is thick.  It's dark.  It's black.


----------



## Dr.House (Jun 30, 2011)

jillian said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting how you want to ignore who controlled the HoR prior to January of this year...  I guess jobs bills were unimportant way back then...
> ...


They didn't filibuster pretty much everything...  Democratics had the rule of the roost and didn't need the squishy republicans...

Facts, ma'am, just the facts...



> and the president's name is barak.
> 
> just helping.



Typo.... My bad....lol



> and, for the record, i'm far from a "loyalist", it's just you guys have zip, zero, nada to offer and i'm bored of obama derangement syndrome


Anyone who thinks 0bama is doing a good job is pretty much a loyalist...  And the minority party's plans were disregarded outright...  Hell, not even allowed on committees...

Even the DNC chair says they own the economy...

Sorry, reality can be a bitter pill to swallow sometimes...


----------



## EdSchultzIsFat (Jun 30, 2011)

the left will never admit that Obama hasn't done shit since being in office. but he does go on vacation quite often while at the same time blames the GOP for being too lazy to pass anything. does this mean that Paul Ryan spends too much time in the Bahamas?


----------



## Dr.House (Jun 30, 2011)

rdean said:


> Wow, you guys hate the black guy.  He doesn't eat babies.  He didn't lie us into a war.  He didn't let Bin Laden go.  He's tried to get health care for millions of Americans.
> 
> But man, the hate is thick.  It's dark.  It's black.



You racist fuckers crack me up sometimes....


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jun 30, 2011)

rdean said:


> Wow, you guys hate the black guy.  He doesn't eat babies.  He didn't lie us into a war.  He didn't let Bin Laden go.  He's tried to get health care for millions of Americans.
> 
> But man, the hate is thick.  It's dark.  It's black.



^^^^ race card using dick ^^^^​


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 30, 2011)

rdean said:


> Wow, you guys hate the black guy.  He doesn't eat babies.  He didn't lie us into a war.  He didn't let Bin Laden go.  He's tried to get health care for millions of Americans.
> 
> But man, the hate is thick.  It's dark.  It's black.



As your aim, deanie, is to pretend that the man's color is the problem, the following may prove too nuanced for you....


Todays Questions for the President

May 11, 2011 11:08 A.M.

By Peter Kirsanow 


In 2009, you sold  the $800 billion stimulus bill, in part, on the promise that the funds would be directed toward shovel-ready projects that would create jobs. But a few months ago, you conceded that theres no such thing as shovel-ready projects in public works. Given that the border fence is an authorized public-works project already under construction, isnt it, in fact, a shovel-ready project that could have benefited from stimulus funds? Were any of the stimulus funds (in addition to any funds already appropriated) dedicated to expediting the construction of the fence? If not, is it because Republicans insisted that a portion of the funds be used for the creation of a moat with alligators?

You extended deserved praise and congratulations to the SEAL team that killed Osama bin Laden. You did not, however, extend praise and congratulations last year to the SEAL team that captured Ahmed Abed  the most wanted al-Qaeda terrorist in Iraq  responsible for killing and mutilating a number of Americans. Instead, three members of that SEAL team  Officer Second Class Matt McCabe and Petty Officers Julio Huertas and Jonathan Keefe  were tried because Abed claimed hed been slapped by one of the operators. All three SEALs were acquitted.

Will you now praise and congratulate McCabe, Huertas, and Keefe for capturing Abed? If not, why not?

Mondays bonus questions: Similarly, youve justifiably praised the work done by intelligence officers leading to the termination of bin Laden. Even members of your own administration concede that some of the information leading to bin Laden resulted from the work of intelligence officers using EITs on Khalid Sheikh Mohammed and other high-value detainees. Yet, as Mona Charen notes, your administration isnt praising these officers. Rather, Eric Holder is investigating them with an eye toward possible prosecution  even though their actions were assessed lawful at the time.

Do you agree with your attorney generals decision? If so, arent you concerned that his actions might sow confusion and chill the resolve of intelligence officers pursuing leads today? Isnt that risk important enough to at least get an explanation from Mr. Holder as to why dedicated intelligence officers  whose work, in part, led  to the termination of the worlds most wanted terrorist  should be in continuing legal jeopardy for actions theyd been assured were not only lawful, but necessary to national security


Your nominee to the Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals, Berkeley law professor Gordon Liu, wrote that the use of foreign authority in American constitutional law is a judicial practice that has been very controversial in recent years. The U.S. Supreme Court has cited foreign authority in cases limiting the death penalty and invalidating criminal laws against homosexual sodomy, among others. The resistance to this practice is difficult for me to grasp, since the United States can hardly claim to have a monopoly on wise solutions to common legal problems faced by constitutional democracies around the world. A cloture motion on Professor Lius nomination failed in the Senate last week.

Do you find the use of foreign authority in American constitutional law controversial? Do you find resistance to the use of foreign authority difficult to grasp? Do you favor the use of foreign authority to forge solutions to common legal problems? If so, are there any legal problems for which youd never resort to foreign authority? If so, which problems and why?

Is it your belief that 200 years of American constitutional jurisprudence provides insufficient, incomplete, or inferior guidance to our judiciary? Or is it that American authority fails to provide the guidance some prefer?

Bonus question: Professor Liu also has criticized Supreme Court cases that prohibit the use of state-sponsored racial preferences and other forms of racial engineering to redress general societal discrimination. Do you concur with Professor Lius criticism?

(pssst! deanie.....Peter Kirsanow is black...)

Speechless, eh, deanie?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 30, 2011)

rdean said:


> Wow, you guys hate the black guy.  He doesn't eat babies.  He didn't lie us into a war.  He didn't let Bin Laden go.  He's tried to get health care for millions of Americans.
> 
> But man, the hate is thick.  It's dark.  It's black.



And the hate is all in your twisted little mind.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jun 30, 2011)

Come on,you gotta admit this shit is deliciously hilarious. His own classless Butt-Sniffers over at NBC calling him a Dick? FUCKIN PRICELESS!! lol!


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 30, 2011)

rdean said:


> Wow, you guys hate the black guy.  He doesn't eat babies.  He didn't lie us into a war.  He didn't let Bin Laden go.  He's tried to get health care for millions of Americans.
> 
> But man, the hate is thick.  It's dark.  It's black.



When ya gots nutting slap da race card down. That'll show em.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 30, 2011)

jillian said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting how you want to ignore who controlled the HoR prior to January of this year...  I guess jobs bills were unimportant way back then...
> ...



Funny how the dems had the votes to end every filibuster if they wanted to. Explain again why Obama has never signed a comprehensive Budget yet almost 3 years into his presidency? 2 Years of which the Dems controlled everything?


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 30, 2011)

That's Mark Halprin's A$$...msnbc has suspended him INDEFINITELY.


----------



## manifold (Jun 30, 2011)

What a non-story.

That's our PoliticalChic though. 

But whatcha gonna do?


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 30, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> That's Mark Halprin's A$$...msnbc has suspended him INDEFINITELY.



It's still fucking hilarious.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 30, 2011)

I find the suspension very humorous and a clear free speech violation.  Since your doing it to your own, have at it.


----------



## manifold (Jun 30, 2011)

saveliberty said:


> I find the suspension very humorous and *a clear free speech violation*.  Since your doing it to your own, have at it.



Could you please clarify the bolded portion.  Are you suggesting that it is an infringement upon his 1st Amendment free speech protection?


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 30, 2011)

Dr.House said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, you guys hate the black guy.  He doesn't eat babies.  He didn't lie us into a war.  He didn't let Bin Laden go.  He's tried to get health care for millions of Americans.
> ...



How do you feel about Bush considering how much of a failure he was/is?

Keep in mind that it's because of HIM the country's in this mess now.

I'm curious to know.


----------



## Dr.House (Jun 30, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



I'll tell you when ytou tell me why you give Richard 0bama a pass for all his fuckups....


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 30, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Tisssue! The fun part is watching you idiots moan every time someone criticizes you dud. You put the dud in office now we get to mock his azz. Ya reaps what ya sow.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 30, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



i heard the laughing and missed the why.  I  thought maybe Scarborough said fuck again.  They need to give Willie the show and concentrate on making it more entertaining.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 30, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...




I already started watching Imus again.  His show is still really funny sometimes.


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 30, 2011)

Mark Halperin SUSPENDED For Obama 'D*ck' Comment (VIDEO)


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 30, 2011)

Mika was snickering and a snorting.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 30, 2011)

LibocalypseNow said:


> Come on,you gotta admit this shit is deliciously hilarious. His own classless Butt-Sniffers over at NBC calling him a Dick? FUCKIN PRICELESS!! lol!



You do understand that 'Morning Joe' is Joe Scarborough's show, and that Joe Scarborough is a conservative, right?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 30, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. (NEW YORK) -- MSNBC has suspended Mark Halperin from his role as a political analyst for the network after the Time magazine editor *referred to President Obama as kind of a d--k Thursday on live television.*
> 
> Discussing the presidents testy Wednesday morning White House press conference and Obama's approach to the deadlocked bipartisan talks on deficit reduction, Halperin asked Morning Joe hosts Joe Scarborough and Mika Brzezinski whether the show was being broadcast on delay.
> 
> ...



I thought the truth was the ultimate defense?


----------



## SnakeSepiaSigil (Jun 30, 2011)

_"I thought he was a dick yesterday," Halperin replied, sending the hosts into a brief moment of panic._

ROFL!!!!

It's pretty bad when a lib calls his president a "dick".



merged with existing thread-  Care4all


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 30, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



No they didn't.  They never did.  That's sheer ignorance.


----------



## bucs90 (Jun 30, 2011)

WHAT WHAT WHAT!!!????

I thought MSNBC was the bastion of "TOLERANCE"??? I suppose they are tolerant of anything...so long as anything means pro-Obama.

Suspend the guy whose job it was to turn the microphone off. Not the guy who was just speaking his honest mind.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 30, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, you guys hate the black guy.  He doesn't eat babies.  He didn't lie us into a war.  He didn't let Bin Laden go.  He's tried to get health care for millions of Americans.
> ...



Translation:

The race card is now only valid when Herman Cain is involved.


----------



## driveby (Jun 30, 2011)

He was acting stupidly......


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 30, 2011)

But they did nothing to the anchor that called president Bush a "monkey".
Also did nothing to the anchor who called Bush "the greatest terrorist".


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jun 30, 2011)

rdean said:


> Wow, you guys hate the black guy.  He doesn't eat babies.  He didn't lie us into a war.  He didn't let Bin Laden go.  He's tried to get health care for millions of Americans.
> 
> But man, the hate is thick.  It's dark.  It's black.



Hey you racist puke his skn tone has nothing to do with why conservatives don't like him. Now grow the fuck up!!


----------



## EriktheRed (Jun 30, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Halperin is the dick and he is definately a conservative Repub.
> ...



He's also been consistently *wrong* in his analyses, but it takes something like THIS to get him suspended.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jun 30, 2011)

Thou must not blaspheme the great Obama!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 30, 2011)

Any criticism of the Dick Milhous Obama must be racism...lolololol

Obama might be a bit of a dick but his followers, wow... total dicks!


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 30, 2011)

Dr.House said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...


You mean these....?



> Signed the Family Smoking Prevention and Tobacco Control Act, giving the FDA the authority to regulate the manufacturing, marketing, and sale of tobacco for the first time
> http://frwebgate.access.gpo.gov/cgi-...256enr.txt.pdf
> 
> Signed New START Treaty - nuclear arms reduction pact with Russia
> ...



I'm sorry but those aren't EF UPS...they are VICTORIES and GREAT for the country.

Snap out of it you radical RW nutjob!!!







I say again...how do YOU feel about Bush?


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 30, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



You askin permission to use your race card against Cain? errrrr nebbermind you already did.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 30, 2011)

EriktheRed said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Morning Joe is a hack job show. It panders to the RW from start to finish. I don't know why I feel like I have to watch it in the morning, but that's my problem.

Anyway, whatever it takes to get another liar off the air...is fine by me.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 30, 2011)

Where the is no smoke, there is no fire.


----------



## Dr.House (Jun 30, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



No, but if you think launching recovery.gov is some sort of praiseworthy accomplishment, then you're really not interested in intellectually honest debate...

But then we all knew that, DickATL....


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 30, 2011)

jillian said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting how you want to ignore who controlled the HoR prior to January of this year...  I guess jobs bills were unimportant way back then...
> ...



Thanks, I too am tired of House and about a dozen others, essentially I ignore them.  They rarely have anything of substance to offer and most seem reality challenged.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 30, 2011)

Mark's bosses got every right to sit him down.  Imus got sat down.  Sarah and Michelle have been taking serious hammering for saying something very stupid things the last few months.  Dr. House gets spun on his pointy head all the time for talking stupid.  Tis what it is.


----------



## Dr.House (Jun 30, 2011)

Wry Catcher said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



Jillian and I get along wonderfully...

Your post is dripping with irony, though....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 30, 2011)

Not only are House and gang mentally challenged, many, like House, are morally challenged.  They lie to lie.  Their types will lead to an Obama re-election.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jun 30, 2011)

Another case of someone getting in trouble with liberals because he was honest.

I would have thought he would have learned the lesson during the Juan Williams fiasco.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jun 30, 2011)

"Richard Obama??" No way! That shit is hilarious. Man,the Obama Butt-Sniffers over at NBC can't do anything right. What a bunch of Nutters.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jun 30, 2011)

What a bunch of Nazis over there at NBC. The guy was just being honest. Helperin is well known for getting high on Obama's butt-fumes,so his insult is especially hilarious. No sense of humor over at NBC i guess. Looks like it's Richard Obama from now on. lol!


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 30, 2011)

You know at this point, the debt ceiling is Obama's fault.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 30, 2011)

saveliberty said:


> You know at this point, the debt ceiling is Obama's fault.



The repubs then must do something about it, right?  Do you think they will?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 30, 2011)

Baruch Menachem said:


> Another case of someone getting in trouble with liberals because he was honest.
> 
> I would have thought he would have learned the lesson during the Juan Williams fiasco.



Exactly.
Obama _was_ being a dick. The guy correctly stated that he was concerned about voters outside of his base, and how they would react to his attitude and rhetoric in the press conference.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 30, 2011)

Suspended for telling the truth?


Where's the faux outrage! Isn't he entitled to his opinion???


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jun 30, 2011)

The guy tells the truth and gets suspended. WTG NBC! Always knew you were Nazis.


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 30, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > You know at this point, the debt ceiling is Obama's fault.
> ...



As soon as they regain power. But, as we all know obiedick holds the veto pen.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jun 30, 2011)

Friggin Nazis at NBC. The one time on their Network someone tells the truth and they suspend them. BOO NBC!!!


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 30, 2011)

Whose Mark Halprin?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 30, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> That's Mark Halprin's A$$...msnbc has suspended him INDEFINITELY.



Just for tellin it like it is.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 30, 2011)

perhaps it was the lack of respect for the office?


----------



## Trajan (Jun 30, 2011)

well, I turned this around, I said to myself if he had called say;  Bush a dick, or Romney etc. I would have expected him to be suspended etc. Its crude and vulgar. And it was stupid. Hes an author and journalist, he has a wider more in depth vocabulary than that I am sure. 

Plus, though I don't like Obama, he IS the President and I expect some respect for the office if not for the man and he IS the office so to speak.  

I guess that makes me old fashioned.*shrugs*.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 30, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> Suspended for telling the truth?
> 
> 
> Where's the faux outrage! Isn't he entitled to his opinion???



yes he is entitled to his opinion...he is entitled to say what he feels.....but he is also entitled to the anger of his employer...


----------



## Trajan (Jun 30, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> perhaps it was the lack of respect for the office?



ha! great minds think alike


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 30, 2011)

Funny thing is hardly anyone watches MSNBC anymore, so they may get a surge over this. 

More like a little spurt or a tinkle.


----------



## Trajan (Jun 30, 2011)

this was posted at 130 as well, saw that thread first, I'll just say same here;

well, I turned this around, I said to myself if he had called say; Bush a dick, or Romney etc. I would have expected him to be suspended etc. Its crude and vulgar. And it was stupid. Hes an author and journalist, he has a wider more in depth vocabulary than that I am sure.

Plus, though I don't like Obama, he IS the President and I expect some respect for the office if not for the man and he IS the office so to speak.

I guess that makes me old fashioned.*shrugs*.
__________________


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 30, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. (NEW YORK) -- MSNBC has suspended Mark Halperin from his role as a political analyst for the network after the Time magazine editor *referred to President Obama as kind of a d--k Thursday on live television.*
> 
> Discussing the presidents testy Wednesday morning White House press conference and Obama's approach to the deadlocked bipartisan talks on deficit reduction, Halperin asked Morning Joe hosts Joe Scarborough and Mika Brzezinski whether the show was being broadcast on delay.
> 
> ...



Would a video of me calling him a dick help?

Happy to provide


----------



## Trajan (Jun 30, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> Whose Mark Halprin?



here...
Mark E. Halperin (born January 11, 1965, in Bethesda, Maryland) is the senior political analyst for Time magazine, Time.com, and MSNBC and serves as a board member on the New Hampshire Institute of Politics at Saint Anselm College. He is the co-author (with John Heilemann) of Game Change. wiki

I read Game Change it was, okay, long on Obama worship but not nearly as bad as I thought it would be......


----------



## Trajan (Jun 30, 2011)

jillian said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting how you want to ignore who controlled the HoR prior to January of this year...  I guess jobs bills were unimportant way back then...
> ...


----------



## Trajan (Jun 30, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> Mr. Peepers said:
> 
> 
> > How exactly should *he* work on the debt.  That is congress' job, is it not?
> ...



why don't the dems compromise?


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 30, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



You think Obama will veto extending the debt ceiling?


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 30, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



He once voted AGAINST raising the debt ceiling. He also stated "Raising the debt ceiling is a sign of failed leadership."  So,, where does that leave him?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 30, 2011)

Trajan said:


> this was posted at 130 as well, saw that thread first, I'll just say same here;
> 
> well, I turned this around, I said to myself if he had called say; Bush a dick, or Romney etc. I would have expected him to be suspended etc. Its crude and vulgar. And it was stupid. Hes an author and journalist, he has a wider more in depth vocabulary than that I am sure.
> 
> ...



He's still a Dick.


----------



## Trajan (Jun 30, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > this was posted at 130 as well, saw that thread first, I'll just say same here;
> ...



don't be glib dude....


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 30, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Oh, he was talking about Bush's failed leadership so he was right.  It turned out to be only one sign though unfortunately.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 30, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > this was posted at 130 as well, saw that thread first, I'll just say same here;
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1xedaZRoh8&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - &#x202a;scott he&#39;s a dick&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 30, 2011)

Trajan said:


> well, I turned this around, I said to myself if he had called say;  Bush a dick, or Romney etc. I would have expected him to be suspended etc. Its crude and vulgar. And it was stupid. Hes an author and journalist, he has a wider more in depth vocabulary than that I am sure.
> 
> Plus, though I don't like Obama, he IS the President and I expect some respect for the office if not for the man and he IS the office so to speak.
> 
> I guess that makes me old fashioned.*shrugs*.



I can live with old fashioned. For the record, I wouldn't care if someone called Bush a dick. It is an accurate description of anyone who is acting like they are in grade school like Obama did during the press conference yesterday.

Tell me something, can you recall Bush, or his staff, ever complaining about the name calling that went on from everywhere?

White House: Halperin's comment inappropriate - CBS News Video


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 30, 2011)

Trajan said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Peepers said:
> ...



Prove that the Democrats haven't offered a compromise.


----------



## Trajan (Jun 30, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



so how many do we need from obama? 3-8-12?....


----------



## Trajan (Jun 30, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



prove they did.


----------



## percysunshine (Jun 30, 2011)

*Mark Halprin Calls Obama A Dick On Air*

There are a thousand Weiner jokes in there....


----------



## xsited1 (Jun 30, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


----------



## percysunshine (Jun 30, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7zfnbdyAW8&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - &#x202a;Sean Penn/Jeff Spicoli - You dick!&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 30, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



that's what makes him a "dick". end of story.


----------



## percysunshine (Jun 30, 2011)

Is Obamas new nickname 'Dick', or 'Mr. Hand'?


----------



## Liability (Jun 30, 2011)

The liberal Democratics called President Bush "Hitler."  That was a fucking nasty, low-level, debasing of political discourse and many (not all, but many) libs muttered not one peep about it.

But when some media analyst schmuck calls President Obama a "dick" on the air, oh my oh my!  Libs are aghast!

I have long thought President Obama is a bit of a dick.

If I was on the air (even on the microscopically rated MSLSD), I wouldn't refer to the President as a dick.

On the other hand, I don't think it's worth this uproar, either.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 30, 2011)

xsited1 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Only a matter of time before another caption ends up there.


----------



## Zander (Jun 30, 2011)

It is inappropriate for any reporter on Television to use that kind of derogatory language when referring to the POTUS. Period.  

You can disagree with his policies, you can openly criticize him. But calling him a "dick" is just disgusting and unprofessional.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 30, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> That's Mark Halprin's A$$...msnbc has suspended him INDEFINITELY.



He is obviously a racist.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 30, 2011)

rdean said:


> Wow, you guys hate the black guy.



I don't hate anyone, even you.



rdean said:


> He doesn't eat babies.



Are you trying to say someone else does? That is so pathetic.



rdean said:


> He didn't lie us into a war.



I still do not get why he insists that Libya is not a war. That means  that, not only did Obama lie us into a war, he is lying about us being  in it.



rdean said:


> He didn't let Bin Laden go.



He does, however, let other terrorists go. It was nice of him to kill an old has been so Ayman  al-Zawahiri could solidify his position as the head of Al Qeada. I  wonder if he was smart enough to get some sort of promise about not  attacking us in the future.



rdean said:


> He's tried to get health care for millions of Americans.
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;"Do or Do not. There is no try." Yoda teaches Luke Skywalker the force&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> ...


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 30, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...





I do not even know what to say.  The Democrats had 60 votes in the Senate, and it takes 60 votes to end a filibuster. Talk about ignorance.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 30, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Prove that the Democrats have passed a budget in the last 792 days.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 30, 2011)

Zander said:


> It is inappropriate for any reporter on Television to use that kind of derogatory language when referring to the POTUS. Period.
> 
> You can disagree with his policies, you can openly criticize him. But calling him a "dick" is just disgusting and unprofessional.


It's LSDNBC...You'll have that.


----------



## xotoxi (Jun 30, 2011)

One thing I can say for sure is that our former VP sure was a dick!


----------



## Trajan (Jun 30, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > That's Mark Halprin's A$$...msnbc has suspended him INDEFINITELY.
> ...


----------



## Trajan (Jun 30, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



don't waste your ink, last time I told him that his answer was;"that doesn't mean shit"....


----------



## waltky (Jul 1, 2011)

Granny says dey oughta hang him for treason...

*US TV channel suspends analyst for Barack Obama remark*
_Jul 1, 2011, WASHINGTON: A US cable television news channel suspended a veteran political analyst on Thursday for making a derogatory remark about President Barack Obama._


> Mark Halperin, an editor-at-large for Time magazine, was asked by the co-anchors of the MSNBC show "Morning Joe" what he thought about Obama's press conference on Wednesday.
> 
> "Are we on the seven second delay today?" Halperin asked. "I wanted to characterize how I thought the president behaved?"  Halperin apologised on air shortly afterwards for his remark.
> 
> ...


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 1, 2011)

Trajan said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



or honest......


----------



## blastoff (Jul 1, 2011)

driveby said:


> He was acting stupidly......



I certainly hope you came to that conclusion without knowing any of the facts of the case.  In other words, you Obamaed it?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> Mark's bosses got every right to sit him down.  Imus got sat down.  Sarah and Michelle have been taking serious hammering for saying something very stupid things the last few months.  Dr. House gets spun on his pointy head all the time for talking stupid.  Tis what it is.



I think you have that palooka* PEGGED!!!*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 1, 2011)

Faux outrage by the con nutters, love it.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 1, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> Faux outrage by the con nutters, love it.



Faux outrage?

Obama is the Dick-Head showing the Faux outrage. 

And everyone knows he's a Dick.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 1, 2011)

If being a D*ck will actually get Congress out of their political shells, then so be it.  It is about time Obama got tough.  I blame Joe Scarborough.  He told the guy he had his back, and then he said he was joking.  Personally, I like Mark Halperin.


----------



## BentWingedAngel (Jul 1, 2011)

Halprin does not have a good reputation...

2004 electionsIn October 2004 the Drudge Report published a memo Halperin sent to ABC News staff about coverage of the U.S. presidential election directing them not to &#8220;reflexively and artificially hold both sides &#8216;equally&#8217; accountable&#8221; and that both John Kerry and George W. Bush used &#8220;distortion&#8221; in their campaign, but that Kerry&#8217;s distortions were not &#8220;central to his efforts to win.&#8221; Halperin was criticized by conservatives who used the memo to reinforce long-standing complaints of media bias. ABC News spokesman Jeffrey Schneider confirmed the authenticity of the memo and said Halperin &#8220;takes his responsibility to be fair as seriously as a heart attack.&#8221;


----------



## BentWingedAngel (Jul 1, 2011)

JimH52 said:


> If being a D*ck will actually get Congress out of their political shells, then so be it.  It is about time Obama got tough.  I blame Joe Scarborough.  He told the guy he had his back, and then he said he was joking.  Personally, I like Mark Halperin.



It actually appears that Joe & Mikka?  set him up & he fell for it!


----------



## EdSchultzIsFat (Jul 1, 2011)

Well when you look at many of the Dem's in charge, It's practically a porn movie. Obama,Reid,Stuart Smalley,Rahm,Holder,Durbin,Schumer&Wiener,all of them are dicks, then u have Boxer and Wasserman,two boneheaded C-------Nts,,,,hey, there you go,,,we got a Porn Movie !!! just don't know what to call it, got any ideas?


----------



## Jack Fate (Jul 1, 2011)

MSNBC called Bush everything except a white man, but I didn't see anyone get suspended for that.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jul 1, 2011)

EdSchultzIsFat said:


> Well when you look at many of the Dem's in charge, It's practically a porn movie. Obama,Reid,Stuart Smalley,Rahm,Holder,Durbin,Schumer&Wiener,all of them are dicks, then u have Boxer and Wasserman,two boneheaded C-------Nts,,,,hey, there you go,,,we got a Porn Movie !!! just don't know what to call it, got any ideas?



Beans and Weiners"


----------



## Liability (Jul 1, 2011)

I hear that when Bubba is angry with Shrillary, he calls his dick "Obama."


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 1, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Faux outrage by the con nutters, love it.
> ...



You are entitled, as always, to your misguided and mistaken opinions, as always.  You stay consistent.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 1, 2011)

The apologeticsporn, a perversion of reality, flows from the far right con right as usual.

These guys are a perversion of all what is good with America, and the nice thing, they grow older, they can't recruit, they will fail in taking over the GOP or they will destroy it, and thus, they will fail.

Oh, boo hoo.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 1, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> Faux outrage by the con nutters, love it.



Faux outrage?

Can you show me how many people argued that MSNBC does not have the right to fire him for any reason, of none whatsoever. I did see one person argue that it was a free speech violation, but I am pretty sure that was challenged by one of the real conservatives in the thread, not by the fake one. (In case you are confused, you would be the fake one.)

Most of are just amused that calling anyone a dick causes someone to be fired, especially considering some of the things that have been said by on air commentators about Bush.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 1, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> The apologeticsporn, a perversion of reality, flows from the far right con right as usual.
> 
> These guys are a perversion of all what is good with America, and the nice thing, they grow older, they can't recruit, they will fail in taking over the GOP or they will destroy it, and thus, they will fail.
> 
> Oh, boo hoo.



Can somebody translate this into American English for me? Even the Queen's English, or any other form of English spoken by more than one person.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh, boo hoo, far righties.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 1, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The apologeticsporn, a perversion of reality, flows from the far right con right as usual.
> ...


We can probably get mascale to translate...If you think that'll help.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 1, 2011)

_Apologeticsporn _is a demagoguery practiced by far right pundits to defend the perversion of American ideals by the far right wacks.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jul 1, 2011)

NBC = Nazi Broadcasting Company. The only person to tell the truth on that Network and they fire em. Crazy stuff.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 1, 2011)

Oddball said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



It won't help me.


----------



## BentWingedAngel (Jul 1, 2011)

LibocalypseNow said:


> NBC = Nazi Broadcasting Company. The only person to tell the truth on that Network and they fire em. Crazy stuff.



Playing the "Natzi card" is egregarious...


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 1, 2011)

JimH52 said:


> If being a D*ck will actually get Congress out of their political shells, then so be it.  It is about time Obama got tough.  I blame Joe Scarborough.  He told the guy he had his back, and then he said he was joking.  Personally, I like Mark Halperin.



Yeah, right.....Obama is a workin fool.

I need something to fertilize my garden so could you shovel some of that shit my way please?


----------



## EdSchultzIsFat (Jul 1, 2011)

Im looking foward to the 2012 State Of The Dick Speech, Presented to you by The Dick Of The United States.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 1, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



If people won't vote with you, you don't have the votes.  The letter after your name is irrelevant.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 1, 2011)

Halperin is a textbook douche.  Being a dick is a step up.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 1, 2011)

After watching it again the other day I realized that the biggest joke here is that Scarborough was just joking about the 7 second delay, and Halperin thought he was serious.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't get a vacation this year. 
Where's Obama this weekend. Just curious. I figure those with their nostrils up his anus will know his location.


----------



## percysunshine (Jul 1, 2011)

BentWingedAngel said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > NBC = Nazi Broadcasting Company. The only person to tell the truth on that Network and they fire em. Crazy stuff.
> ...





e·gre·gious
&#8194; &#8194;[ih-gree-juhs, -jee-uhs] Show IPA

adjective 
1. 
extraordinary in some bad way; glaring; flagrant: an egregious mistake; an egregious liar. 

-----------

gre·gar·i·ous
&#8194; &#8194;[gri-gair-ee-uhs] Show IPA

adjective 
1. 
fond of the company of others; sociable. 

-----

egre.gar.i.ous

adjective
1.
A glaring mistake being sociable in the company of others.

see  'message board'


chuckle...you invented a new word.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 1, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



I told someone in another thread,  you would come with this ridiculous bushwah....thx...


Tool Cat says.....


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 1, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Which Democrat did not vote with the party when it counted? Did you run them out of office?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 1, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Obama is beginning to piss a lot of the media off.
> 
> Yesterday on MSNBC former Time mag journalist called Obama "a bit of a Dick"
> 
> This was in response to his audacious 45 min speech chewing out Congress for not doing what he should be doing.......working on the debt.



yeah thats what that means. lol


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 2, 2011)

Trajan said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



It's a fact.  Contrary to the conventional (lack of) wisdom and of course contrary to the media's penchant for hyping it,

there is no such thing as a filibuster proof majority by party affiliation, because, now listen carefully,

Senators have no obligation to vote with their party.  Get it?

Oh, and btw, the stimulus passed in 2009 when the Democrats did not have a filibuster proof majority.  Why then did the Republican party ALLOW the stimulus to pass?  Eh, genius?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 2, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



In the House no Repugs voted yes, while 11 Dems voted no.

In the Senate the vote was 61 - 36


The Senate got three NE RINOs to vote with them. Collins, Snowe, and Specter.

Same people that helped the Dems pass all of their crapola.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 2, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



What a genius.

stimulus did not pass in 2009, TARP did. And that almost did not pass, but Bush believed in it, and got out and twisted a few arms. That is called leadership, something I understand even when I think it was wrong.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jul 3, 2011)

This is most excellent.

Blog: Mark Halperin and the Selling Out of the Leftist Media


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jul 3, 2011)

percysunshine said:


> BentWingedAngel said:
> 
> 
> > LibocalypseNow said:
> ...


I don't believe you will find it in the next edition of the OED.

Which is a pity, because I like it.


----------



## Dr.House (Jul 3, 2011)

Bottom line:   0bama is a bit of a dick....


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2011)

Dr.House said:


> Bottom line:   0bama is a bit of a dick....



And we like him that way.  It's about time, he is the president afterall..


----------



## Dr.House (Jul 3, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Bottom line:   0bama is a bit of a dick....
> ...



So that whole we need a uniter not a divider rhetoric a few years ago was just pure bullshit, huh?


----------



## Trajan (Jul 3, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



your exception proves the rule, ala obamacare etc.This why rinos are called rinos and guys like Lieberman are eviscerated by the left...hello. 

And no they have  NO legal obligation BUT they have a political one and if I really have to explain why having a cloture majority ( which in many  some cases is even more important than the voting maj.) and voting majority matters, well,  you are way more infantile in your thinking  than I gave you credit for. 


oh and  filibusters are not for bills by the way on the floor for a vote of approval, they are there already,  they are for cloture to bring a bill to the floor by closing off debate so as to vote up or down. btw .


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 3, 2011)

Dr.House said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



well,, just about everything a liberal spews is pure bullshit don'tchyaknow?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2011)

Dr.House said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



He's been trying too hard to find anyone willing to work in the Republican party.  Let them fall on their swords for big insurance, oil companies, the wealthiest, etc..


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Oh the irony, Willow..


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 3, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



Yes Sawah we know all about "the irony." D=Divide.


----------



## Dr.House (Jul 3, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



...as your Hero Zero falls on his sword for unions and his own corporate cronies...

You are pathetic, SarahG....  Consistantly pathetic....


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2011)

Dr.House said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



Now now, just because you are wrong doesn't make you a bad person..  I still like you anyway.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 3, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



SarahG,  you are a nice person.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



  Thanks!


----------

